# No Frills 55 miler



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like a great day-congrats on the placings.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow that looked great Dawn. That was some rocky going!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats to you and your DH Dawn! The Drean team pulls off another fabulous score 

What a fun looking ride, the scenery is beautiful!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Looks like a great ride....I will get up there and ride OD one of these days.

Nancy


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

always amazing to see the rides you guys do!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

greentree said:


> I will get up there and ride OD one of these days.


If you would like a preview of some of that trail.. I am looking for crew for the 100 in June!  :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> If you would like a preview of some of that trail.. I am looking for crew for the 100 in June!  :wink:


Dawn, how many people does a rider need to crew, and what is the crew's function? Do you have a crew on all rides? 

PS - I meant to say the Dream Team in my post!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Dawn, how many people does a rider need to crew, and what is the crew's function? Do you have a crew on all rides?


Most rides I don't have crew and it isn't an issue. Most 50 mile rides only have 2 holds and if the holds aren't in camp, you can generally send a bag out with ride management. That way I have all the stuff we need (water, hay, grain, elytes, a cooler, food for me, etc) and only need to ask someone for help when I run to the porta-potty.

However, a 100 mile ride generally has 5 (or more) holds. And in the case of the OD 100, all the holds are away from camp and in different places, so management does not take bags out for riders (just too much for them to deal with, can't blame them). This is where having a crew is a godsend.

Crew could be one person or multiple people. Having 2 makes the work easier and the time pass faster and can help with directions/navigation between holds. Crew carts all the crap Dream and I need during a hold from one place to another and then helps take care of her (and me) during the holds. It's a fun but very tiring and often challenging ordeal. I have helped crew a couple 100 mile rides and honestly, crewing is as hard if not harder than riding the 100 miles! Hopefully this will link you to a bunch of pictures I took while crewing the Vermont 100 for a friend.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I picture tells a 1000 words...

I can definately see why a crew is needed! Along with a good truck and a barn's worth of stuff :shock:

Plus a beautiful grey Arabian 

Lots of hard work but what a blast!!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like it was a lovely day on the trails!
Congratulations to both you and your DH.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> I picture tells a 1000 words...
> 
> I can definately see why a crew is needed! Along with a good truck and a barn's worth of stuff :shock:


It does seem like a ton of stuff, though some people are more.. needy.. thank others! 

Also keep in mind, for those pictures I linked, that at one point we were hauling 2 sets of stuff as the other rider's crewing truck broke down so we took everything in one truck.

I don't have pics from the first ride that I crewed, for a friend who was a minimalist. That truck was only about 1/4 full. Joys of crewing for a very experienced person who has things down to a science, versus those who still prefer to bring the kitchen sink, just in case! :wink:


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats on the finish! OD 100 is on my wish list of rides to do!


----------

